# front end clunk



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

I sometimes hear a clunk sound coming from the front end of my 87 QW. It happens when I'm turning the wheel during slow speeds (leaving/entering parking spots). Sometimes I can actually feel the front end move a bit. I've asked the mechanic to check it and he found nothing wrong. I've shaken the front wheels and suspension parts underneath and nothing seem loose. Any ideas out there?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Control arm bushings
Ball joints
Axle nut
Wheel bearing
Sloppy caliper
Sub-frame mounts
tie rod ends


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Control arm bushings
Ball joints
Axle nut
Wheel bearing
Sloppy caliper
Sub-frame mounts
tie rod ends



Man that's a longer list than I hope for







I'm guessing Ball joints is the favorite! thanks eurowner


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*








my guess is what I put at the top.


----------

